# Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla Cigar Review - Cameroon-A-Plenty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If you like Cameroon, this is a must try. Cigar had a nice woodsy flavor that seemed to improve as it smoked down. I had a little trouble with the ...

Read the full review here: Indian Tabac Cameroon Legend Gorilla Cigar Review - Cameroon-A-Plenty


----------

